# Dory boating



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

I've rowed a friends dory down the Upper C with barely any other experience besides kayaking, and had no problem with it. I would think the small riffles on the Green (Flaming Gorge-A section) would be very doable. Plus you wouldn't think that you could rent a boat if the shop thought it to be too much of a liability...
My 0.02.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

If you've never oared a boat (dory or raft) before then you might want to get out on a flatter section. Ultimately if you damage a rented boat you are probably responsible for it so that is something to take into consideration. 
I've only been on that section once but I don't think there was anything to really avoid as long as you keep the boat straight going down the tongue of the drops.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*experience*

Yes,

I've paddled rafts on flat water alot as an excuse to get out of the kayak and drink beer, but the dory is so much more responsive. It felt really weird. I wouldn't hesitate in a raft, but the consequence of a highside is so much greater in the dory!

I'm going to give it a shot. If anyone else has tips, I'm ready to learn!


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Then I go with Thumper's line of thinking above. A dory is definitely more responsive which just takes a little getting used to but is why they are used for fishing. I would just put in and practice a bunch up top before getting to the first drop. Just keep it straight going into the drops and you should be fine. The fact you have practiced reading water should help.


Canada said:


> Yes,
> 
> I've paddled rafts on flat water alot as an excuse to get out of the kayak and drink beer, but the dory is so much more responsive. It felt really weird. I wouldn't hesitate in a raft, but the consequence of a highside is so much greater in the dory!
> 
> I'm going to give it a shot. If anyone else has tips, I'm ready to learn!


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

I didn't think you could rent Dories on the Green? Mostly rafts. It's a tricky float (A section) if you don't have a couple days under the belt. The last big right bend can be tricky depending on flows if you're new to it. Give it a couple days on something like the Bighorn (or lower Colo), then the Green is no problem. the B-section on the Green has the only serious rapid to a dory, you need to be pretty familar with a dory for that, easy place to splinter a boat.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Canada said:


> With two boys learning to fly fish I think it might be time to get a Dory. I fish the green alot, but wondered peoples thoughts on it (the green) for renting for a day. I paddled a friends through some drifts last week and it felt really weird. Would you start in flat water? Would a beginner be over his head trying the couple little drops in A section?
> 
> On a fishing note, aprox 75 fish in a 6 hour day Carolina rigging nymphs. That river is just ridiculous for the numbers of fish.


I think you would be fine renting a drift boat. I've rowed a friend's boat on the "B" section, and it was no problem. Red Creek is the only "real" rapid on that stretch, and it's really straight forward. They are a lot more responsive than rubber, to be sure.

That's a LOTTA fish. What's a Carolina Rig?


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Balloon as an indicator, two nymphs on droppers, four -8 split shot. Deep nymphing. The rainbows are setting up on the sand bars spawning. Like footballs right now.

It is not my favorite way to fish, but is great for clients that can only cast 20 feet effectively. Same rig works on the San Juan on a drift boat real well.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Canada said:


> Balloon as an indicator, two nymphs on droppers, four -8 split shot. Deep nymphing. The rainbows are setting up on the sand bars spawning. Like footballs right now.
> 
> It is not my favorite way to fish, but is great for clients that can only cast 20 feet effectively. Same rig works on the San Juan on a drift boat real well.


Pretty much north platte dead drift nymphing. Other than the fact that we use 1 AB instead of four #8s. 
And three flies...
And a thingamabobber.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

freexbiker said:


> Pretty much north platte dead drift nymphing. Other than the fact that we use 1 AB instead of four #8s.
> And three flies...
> And a thingamabobber.


I've tried the thingamabobber. Try the ballon, you'll be amazed how many hits you were missing. It is the most sensitive indicator I've ever seen.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

The problem is seeing those strikes in 40 mph winds... Thingamabobbers are just light enough to be sensative but heavy enough still so that they don't skitter on the water.

Half the time your watching your indicator in whitecaps...


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

freexbiker said:


> The problem is seeing those strikes in 40 mph winds... Thingamabobbers are just light enough to be sensative but heavy enough still so that they don't skitter on the water.
> 
> Half the time your watching your indicator in whitecaps...


Yeah, it *is* a little "breezy" up your way!

I haven't used the balloons or the thingamabobbers. I use Skip's turn-ons. I like the bi-color design, great for different kinds of light.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*indicators.*

The balloon and the thingamobobs are both great out of a drift boat, but a pain from the bank. Alot of purists look down their nose at them, but they work really well. They are great tools for teaching a beginer what a strike looks like as well. 

From the bank I just use a treated puff of hollowfill. 

You should get up their before they open the dam. I plan a couple days in early may every year!!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Did you see any cicadas? I love throwing those things to big, hungry Green River trout.

Sadly, no Green trip in my immediate future. My wife has many ambitious projects lined up for me...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I've never seen a cicada before mid june. They were sipping pale dunns in the afternoon. Nothing like the fat alberts in mid July.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

DurangoSteve said:


> Yeah, it *is* a little "breezy" up your way!
> 
> I haven't used the balloons or the thingamabobbers. I use Skip's turn-ons. I like the bi-color design, great for different kinds of light.


 Ha right now were sitting in the flyshop watching the street signs shake from the wind... And we've got a bunch of boats out today. These are the days that make me consider not wanting to start guiding...
Canada or steve if you ever get up to the casper area lets get out and go floatin. Blue wings are swingin pretty good right now...Plus we can make canada row to learn how to controll a drift in a drifter...


----------

